# Refrigerator White residue



## Vogeljager (Jul 28, 2014)

I have Danby bar/RV fridge in my RV. It is producing a white flaky residue on the outside of the door (where the outer cladding attaches to the lower door trim) and on the floor under the fridge. I don't smell anythng funny and the fridge is working. Any ideas what this is?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Just an idea. May just be something simple like a bad door gasket seal. You can check it with a dollar bill. Close door on dollar bill in several different spots. If the dollar bill pulls out easy, the gasket/seal is bad. Easy fix.


----------



## curtd (Oct 25, 2013)

White flaky residue ??? Yes, at the onset sounds like leaking gasket in where frost is being created on outside of fridge. Does this white residue melt? If it does, than i have no idea what it is


----------

